# Maiden Voyage Newbie Trainwreck



## BeejDeC (Feb 7, 2014)

Good Evening Sailnetters,

I'm sure this sorta post is common, but I feel compelled to document the experience for any others total newcomers. 

I had never sailed or been aboard anything bigger than a 16' powerboat aside from riding along on the delivery of my 74 C&C 30. I had read EVERYTHING, watched every youtube video. Fiance and I set out this afternoon for our maiden voyage and found out just how unprepared we were.

We had mapped a route, bought the chart, downloaded the nav app, prepped the sails, changed the oil, practiced tying knots at home and mentally rehearsed tacking, jibing, reefing.. you name it. I had memorized the proper mayday call and even new how to communicate with oncoming ships.. "got you on my one (or two)"

If this sounds like you, when you get out on the boat and you face two modest issues at one time, be prepared to instantly forget everything you ever learned... lol.

In retrospect, our decision to spend a couple hours tooling around the delaware river, as opposed to crossing the C&D canal into the Chesapeake, was ill advised. It wasn't just the commercial traffic. There were these strange crane boats, huge barges and tugs towing yellow bouys 500 yards in trail. They all seemed to converge on our position when the wind jumped up from 17 to 25+ knots. The freshened wind only lasted a half hour, but it timed itself to hit during a needed course change and a supertanker!

The real pucker moment came when we had to head dead into a 20 knot wind to stay in the channel to get back. The engine decides 1/4 throttle was its new max and any attempt to adjust up or down would stall it. 

The first time ever on a sailboat, doesn't know the bow from the stern, thinks the engine has a pilot light (not kidding) fiance comes up hugely clutch and correctly diagnoses the problem as the "light" pushbotten at the controls for the atomic four having been pushed in accidentally. Pulls it out, problem solved. She also "found" the main halyard, which had been clipped to the toe rail so close to the starboard shroud that it was indistinguishable. 

Docking was going so well... pulled off a standing turn and was inching in nice and parallel. We're getting just a little close to another boat and people are watching from shore. Two concurrent issues, my brain shorts out. I literally can't remember reverse from forward. It's all going wrong... or is it. Happily, we nestled in nice n neat.

We got it tied up, sail flaked. With time to think, we even coiled the lines nicely for the first ever attempts.

We're alive, boat is safe, and we're much wiser.
Hallelujah! I'll be realizing lessons learned for days, but for starters, two rookies does not a crew make. One more person, even another noob, would have made all the difference. Handheld vhf is a must. The one in the cabin does no good with one person at the helm and another chained to the sheets. Smartphone apps are too small. At least get a tablet and mount it somewhere so you have both hands free.

I'd also err towards early morning than flirt with dusk. We had an hour before sunset when we got back, but the tankers didn't have their lights on yet and discerning their bearing in waning light was very difficult.

Look forward to posting about our next voyage once we find someone more experienced to come along. Not tempting fate like that again!

Beej


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

You got home, didn't break anything, nobody shed any blood....
....that is a screaming success! Congrats on a perfect first sail.


You're smart enough to know what you don't know. That matters. You start your sailing career with a full barrel of luck and an empty cup of experience: the key is to fill the cup before the barrel runs dry.


----------



## azguy (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm not being critical, to each there own, it's more of an observation. 

I took ASA 101 and rented 14' boats about 6 times and then took ASA 103 and bought a boat. I then hired an instructor to sail with me for the first 6 times I took the boat out and I'm on a lake with a C22 

We sailed up wind, down wind, sailed just on the mainsail, sailed just on the headsail, used the gin pole, hove-to, anchored, docked and even sailed into a slip as if the outboard wouldn't start upon our return. We adjusted the mast rake, tuned the rigging, the list goes on and on....she even showed me a trick to get kinks and twists out of a line (tie it to the rear pulpit and throw it in the water while you sail that day...lol)

A few of the owners of the boats around me asked me who "the older lady was" and I replied "my instructor". All of them (3 different sailboat owners) said they had sailed on this lake for years and never had 1 minute of instruction. There approach was learn as you go.

IDK, it seems like this maiden cruise of yours could have gone bad fast at any point, but I'm glad it didn't.....


----------



## BeejDeC (Feb 7, 2014)

BlJones, AZGuy - Thanks for the responses.

I agree with you both. Love the luck v. experience analogy and AZ, you correctly deduced that I probably dipped pretty deep into the luck resevoir.

I badly want lessons. To be frank, the boat, marina fees, and upcoming wedding have left me tapped. Of course, three "good friends" of mine have years of experience and were "happy to go out with me" any time. A 63 degree sunny afternoon and three friend's voicemail boxes later and I decided it was go-time.

Thanks,
Beej


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Take an experienced friend along next time. If that isn't possible, then go out on a dead calm morning, and practice motoring. Return to the slip a bunch of times. Enjoy your new ride, and congrats on the upcoming wedding.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

All things considered, sounds like it was a success. Those big boats are a little scary at first, but you learn how to stay out of their way. They can be even scarier in the canal, because there's less room to give way, and their wakes will bounce off the rocks and create standing waves that can follow you for an hour or more. Actually, lone tugboats make much worse wakes than the big boats.



BeejDeC said:


> The engine decides 1/4 throttle was its new max and any attempt to adjust up or down would stall it....correctly diagnoses the problem as the "light" pushbotten at the controls for the atomic four having been pushed in accidentally. Pulls it out, problem solved. ...


Could you clarify this? Is the button a choke for starting the motor when cold? BTW, make sure that you run your bilge blower properly before starting your motor - critically important for a gas motor.



BeejDeC said:


> ...Handheld vhf is a must. The one in the cabin does no good with one person at the helm and another chained to the sheets...


A better option may be an extension mic "RAM mic" in your cockpit. You'll have the superior transmission power of the fixed VHF and masthead antenna vs. a handheld. You just need to verify that your radio has a socket for it, and determine what model is compatible. I have the Standard Horizon RAM3 for my GX2150.

If you decide to get the handheld instead, you should spend the extra $$$ for a model with built-in DSC. That's a huge safety improvement because you can press a "Distress" button that sends out a mayday with your exact GPS coordinates digitally embedded. The Coasties will know exactly where to find you. Standard Horizon HX851 is around $250 - a little pricey for a backup IMO. I found the Uniden MHS135DSC for $125 last Christmas and bought two - one for me and one for my son who crews on others' race boats in Seattle. I wanted him to have a distress button attached to him if he falls overboard. Cheaper than an EPIRB, but similarly effective for close to shore. The Uniden is about $150 on Amazon right now.

If your fixed VHF has DSC built in, be sure to register the MMSI (might need to get the info from prior owner), and interface a GPS puck or chartplotter to it to enable the same Distress button capabilities.



BeejDeC said:


> ...We had mapped a route, bought the chart, downloaded the nav app...Smartphone apps are too small. At least get a tablet and mount it somewhere so you have both hands free...


For the past three years, I've used a netbook with OpenCPN on a RAM mount in the cockpit. This year I'm upgrading to a Miix2 8" tablet with OpenCPN. It's not waterproof, but things stay pretty dry on the river. I have a pouch for wet weather, or I can mount it down in the cabin. There's also lots of software and cases for iPad, if you prefer those.

AIS is very helpful for dodging the large traffic on the Delaware. A transponder will tell them where you are, and you can interface a computer with OpenCPN to view where they are, how fast they are going, etc. You can also see their names, so you can hail them on the radio. My GX2150 gives me AIS receive capabilities, but no AIS transmission. There's a new model with built-in GPS.

Here are some pics of the Netbook, OpenCPN (old version), and new tablet (still under cover on the hard).


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

When we bought our first boat, we bought in October and we had a GREAT first couple of trips out. Got the sails up, engine started/stopped/started again fine, everything went really well. I was actually stoked for the next season. 

The next season we moved her to a different marina near Ocean City, NJ. I had her trailered (wasn't sure I trusted the outboard yet) and had to have her dropped in at a different marina because our "new" marina didn't have a lift that could handle us. I went down to the boat the day she was launched (bad weather the day of the trailering pushed back the launch), and started talking to the guy that ran that marina. Turned out, he's a very accomplished racer with lots of neat stories. We talked sailing for easily an hour. Then I packed up my stuff, put the engine on, and got everything going. I set out, followed the GPS and maps, everything was going good. I wended my way through the back channels and caught sight of our marina. I called my father-in-law and told him he could leave his place to come pick me up (allowing for his drive time). Then I ran aground not more than 100 yards from the marina. I cut the turn into the marina too tight, and the outgoing tide made things very shallow. I could have walked to the marina (literally). It was so shallow, TowBoatUS couldn't get TO me to get me off. My father-in-law left to get lunch, and I sat there for about 4 hours putting on the sails and doing a bunch of other random stuff. When I could finally float off, I managed to get into the slip by myself (lines hadn't been pre-rigged or anything) and tied off.

That was the first "bad" thing to happen. Add in engine problems (water pump didn't want to pump, and the "replacement" engine that we bought died, twice), running aground one other time, and then (on the new boat) catching the jib sheets in the prop, and more engine problems (damping plate let go on the new boat), and I guess I can see why my father-in-law still won't go out with us!  But, I look at it like BLJ said...nobody got hurt, no major damage was done (especially to other people's property/boats), so it was a successful day. Sounds like you learned a lot of good lessons.

Wait 'til you single-hand her.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Rick, we need to get together one of these days. I want to see your set-up.


----------



## BeejDeC (Feb 7, 2014)

TakeFive said:


> Could you clarify this? Is the button a choke for starting the motor when cold?


Take5, Thanks for that EXTREMELY helpful post. As to your first question... yes, we ran the blower and know to do so before starting the engine. As for what button brought the engine back to life, we've been debating that since we got home. Initially she said it was the button just to the left of the blower called "Light." We've since learned that controls the compass light, so unless there's some sort of major short circuit, that wasn't it. There's also a push button ignition right next to the button that actually cranks the engine. My guess is that's what was in the off position. After the engine was started, it was bumped in. The engine kept running, but barely. It's all conjecture until I get back and try to recreate it.

My VHF is vintage 1982... like a rainbow in the dark, YEAAAAHHH.
After trying to hail the tow/barge/dredge thing and getting no response, I think it's possible my antenna or radio is crap. We did a radio check, but at like 200 yards. We monitored 16 and heard nothing for 5 hours.

Having heard your input, I think I'll seriously consider a new main unit with auxiliary handset. Nav wise, I want to go the tablet route but also like your idea of a GPS distress/man overboard function. Do you need one to have the other?

In my vast experience,  I really like the navionics smartphone app.. it's just too small on a pocket phone.


----------



## BeejDeC (Feb 7, 2014)

Jimgo,

Great story. One of the guys who helped deliver my ride tells a similar story. Apparently he's pretty well known for taking 3 hour "breaks" to tidy up his sails and lines while the tide gets up to where he thought it should have been.

Could've been worse for ya. Could've been mother in law!


----------



## Oldboyracer (Oct 12, 2013)

Congratulations on your first sail , you got there , it doesn't really matter what went wrong as long as you learnt something for next time . There are good days sailing and better days sailing . At some point for most of us it doesn't always go as planned , but you were out there actually doing it not sitting at home thinking about doing it . Next time you will be having a coffee , eating a biscuit and going yep we will miss that tanker by heaps , pass us another one thanks . Nothing like a steep learning curve .


----------



## caberg (Jul 26, 2012)

Sounds awesome to me, seeing as my boat is sitting under a foot of snow and we can drive across Lake Champlain right now. You've got a good attitide and did well. Try to get in an area without the traffic -- that's stressful for anyone. Keep untying those lines from the dock as too many forget that part of sailboat ownership..


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

If your fiance did not break up with you after that trip, she's a keeper!


----------



## MarioG (Sep 6, 2009)

Im with bijones, if nothings broke you have gained the understanding what sailings about.

I would check for water or trash in your fuel, that and to make sure your fuel system is bleed right. 

Most of the tugs and barges monitor channel 13 

If you wife steeps foot aboard again you did great.


----------



## blutoyz (Oct 28, 2012)

Sounds like a success to me

Now get out there in some light winds and enjoy, you will be comfortable in no time


----------



## svzephyr44 (Jun 26, 2000)

BeejDeC said:


> My VHF is vintage 1982... like a rainbow in the dark, YEAAAAHHH.
> After trying to hail the tow/barge/dredge thing and getting no response, I think it's possible my antenna or radio is crap. We did a radio check, but at like 200 yards. We monitored 16 and heard nothing for 5 hours.
> 
> Having heard your input, I think I'll seriously consider a new main unit with auxiliary handset. Nav wise, I want to go the tablet route but also like your idea of a GPS distress/man overboard function. Do you need one to have the other?


A couple of notes.
1. Radios don't tend to wear out. Yes, a new radio will have a bunch of great features like DSC. But my guess is that what is more likely the problem is that you masthead antenna and the cable running up to it are shot. They don't usually last 30+ years. On VHF the ground is usually less of a problem but you should check the ground wire too. And to answer your question directly yes you need a GPS attached to the radio for full DSC funtion. It will still work without one but will not broadcast your position if you get in trouble.
2. I do a lot of offshore long distance sailing. If I have learned one lesson it is redundancy, redundancy, redundancy. A fixed mount VHF with a second mike is very convenient. It it craps out you have nothing. A fixed mount VHF with a second handheld radio means two things have to crap out before you lose comms. About the same cost. (BTW I have two fixed mount and two handheld marine VHF radios on board. But I am a belt and suspenders guy.


BeejDeC said:


> Of course, three "good friends" of mine have years of experience and were "happy to go out with me" any time. A 63 degree sunny afternoon and three friend's voicemail boxes later and I decided it was go-time.


3.I am glad you had a successful sail. But I would caution you that you made the mistake of many new (and less new) sailors. You decided to sail under less than optimal (appropriate) conditions as your friends could not come when you wanted to go sailing. I have watched people sail into 45 knot winds and 20 foot seas because they needed to get to the next port on time to meet friends. They did. Lost the dinghy, most of the rig, and a big part of the transom. I guess they didn't take their friends sailing. There is an old saying, originally attributed to pilots but paraphrased: There are old sailors, there are bold sailors, there are no old bold sailors. Don't let desire overcome common sense. 

Fair winds and following seas


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

One more vote for a relatively 'successful' first foray.

Nothing broke, your lady's a keeper, and you'll do better next time, and better still the time after that.. next thing you know _YOU'LL_ have 40 years under your belt and be telling another newbie the same.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Beej,

One thing that John and I still do after each sail (either while at anchor or at the dock) is to relax and review the day. We try to be as honest as possible about the bad parts because the little things we overlook during that "debriefing" may be critical to do correctly down the road. 

Congrats to both, and please extend mine to your GF.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Great story and congrats on your maiden sail. We all have had experiences like that. Taking a long a more experienced sailor for a few outings may be helpful. 

I vote for the redundancy side also. We have two handhelds as well as the fixed VHF with Ram mike. I would purchase the handheld first as it willl have the added advantage of being portable, where most ram mikes are still fixed....just at the helm.

As far as navigation I would suggest an inexpensive chartplotter. The are made for the marine environment, look sleek and inobstrusive and can be very helpful and a safety factor, however they are not a substitutte for having a paper chart on board as well. We use a Navionics app on ours as well as the portable I pad down below.

Where are you keeping your boat? on the Chesapeake? The trip through the canal is not as dangerous as entioned and we have transitted many times. The tankers are really not the issue. The real issue are the go fast boats who have no speed limit and glass like water.

BYW welcome to the C&C club 

Dave


----------



## svzephyr44 (Jun 26, 2000)

BeejDeC said:


> I'd also err towards early morning than flirt with dusk. We had an hour before sunset when we got back, but the tankers didn't have their lights on yet and discerning their bearing in waning light was very difficult.


Three more notes:
1. Ships in general do not have "bow lights." They have "side lights." The red and green lights are more likely to be on the "house" in the stern then anywhere near the bow. If your mindset (like mine was) is that the colored lights are in the bow you will think everyone is making sternway! Big ships have a 225 degree (112.5 on each side) masthead white light in the bow and a 225 degree white light in the stern. The stern masthead light is higher. Think of a triangle with the pointy part at the bow and the top of the triangle at the stern if that helps you remember. They also have a true stern light. When combined with the stern masthead light it means a while light in the stern from 360 degrees.
2. Carry a couple of cheap air horns and don't be afraid to use them. 5 short blasts means "I disagree with your intentions" and also can be used as an emergency or danger signal. You don't have to be sinking, burning etc. to warn that BFS that you don't have things under control - technically you are at the moment a "vessel not under command" if you don't think you can get out of the way in time. In tight quarters trying to sort out which BFS is CBDR (constant bearing decreasing range - in other words on a collision course), getting their name, calling them on the radio, and having a conversation all take time. They don't want to hit you - the paperwork is a ***** - they would rather do a crashback. You can apologize later after things are under control. Don't be afraid to broadcast in the blind "I'm the little sailboat and I am out of control." Anything so two of you are trying to avoid the problem rather than just one of you. Sure it is embarrassing but less so than being pulled out of the water with bits of your boat floating around you.
3. In unexpected strong winds dump the main, furl most of the jib, and head downwind. Your boat speed with decrease the apparent wind speed, the boat will flatten out and you will have a lot more control.

Fair winds and following seas


----------



## svzephyr44 (Jun 26, 2000)

MarioG said:


> Most of the tugs and barges monitor channel 13


Radio channels: There are actually 5 different organizations that regulate the use of marine radios. They have recognized three radio channels for safety purposes:

Channel 16: Distress, safety and calling
Channel 13: Intership navigation (bridge to bridge)
Channel 70: Digital Selective Calling (DSC)

1. In general everywhere in the world some regulatory agency has mandated that everything that floats with a VHF radio continuously monitor channel 16 when not actively using the radio. Yes, most big ships monitor multiple channels but they all monitor channel 16! By international convention 16 is the channel to use to call them.

2. The procedure after making initial contact is to shift to another channel to talk. There are "commercial channels" and "recreational channels." See U.S. VHF Channels Most ships will ask you to shift to a "commercial channel." Being very anally retentive it used to bother me since I was not a commercial vessel. Then I realized they weren't recreational vessels. I learned to go with the flow.

3. Frequently ships will pick either channel 6 or 10. I speculate this is because lots of people monitor 13. By using 6 or 10 they don't wake up the watch standers on all the other ships (lol.)

4. Frequently you will hear recreational boats suggesting you go "up one" - in other words to channel 17 from 16. Please note that it is illegal for a recreational boater in the United States to transmit on channel 17 unless talking to a state or local government entity. Channel 17 is a common ship to ship channel in international waters. If asked to go "up one" I suggest that you suggest a different channel - e.g. 68.

The US Coast Guard as a nice web page at Radio Information For Boaters with lots of marine radio information.

Fair winds and following seas.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

What Roger said. Also, large ships often fail to respond to radio contact. You just need to stay out of their way. Almost all of the areas around the channel up the Delaware are plenty deep. You don't need to stay in the channel. If you're in 15' of water 200 yds outside a shipping channel, you don't need to worry about large ships. You'll also be out of the swiftest current.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

congrats op!
keep doing it! practice practice...if you can find a friendly old salt with more experience it really helps you be more at ease and enjoy your boat more...if not just go little by little

cheers

my only advice is this

do one NEW thing every time you go on the boat and perfect it...be that going in and out slip by motor or rasing and lower sails efficiently or hailing boats effiiciently or how to start your engine efficiently whatever it may be


----------



## Lateen Luffer (Mar 10, 2013)

BeejDeC said:


> Good Evening Sailnetters,
> 
> I had memorized the proper mayday call and even new how to communicate with oncoming ships.. "got you on my one (or two)"
> 
> Beej


I'm gonna show my lack of knowledge here but I'm not familiar with any special language to use in communication with ships. If there is some lingo to know I'd love to get a breakdown of it. I sail in San Francisco Bay which is really busy with the big vessels. ~LL


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Lateen Luffer said:


> I'm gonna show my lack of knowledge here but I'm not familiar with any special language to use in communication with ships. If there is some lingo to know I'd love to get a breakdown of it. I sail in San Francisco Bay which is really busy with the big vessels. ~LL


Maybe we need a marine version of this:


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

First off - Congratulations on completing your first sail, making it back to your slip, WITH NO DAMAGE!!! Not many here could make that claim...

Second - with all due respect to the prior posters, I gotta disagree with the value of a handheld VHF with DSC, or a RAM mike. Personally, I think that your dollars are better spent on a fixed VHF with DSC, and a handheld floating VHF without DSC for the cockpit. I suspect that you may also spend some bucks connecting the fixed VHF to a GPS (so that the DSC works), ensuring that the fixed VHF works well (this may require a new antenna cable, connectors, and new antenna). I like carrying a handheld VHF (sans DSC) that floats, for redundancy and near shore communications. 

I outline the procedure to follow in case of emergency to all my crew, and it involves pushing the red button on the fixed VHF which is always in the same place, and then searching for the handheld (which is usually in the cockpit, or recharging at the nav station, but may also be used if someone is out in the dinghy). I use the fixed unit for emergency use, and, frankly, as a backup to the handheld.

There is no right or wrong answer to this, and you need to work out the best value for your circumstance for yourself.


----------



## CatMan22 (Apr 16, 2012)

Ah, the results of that first "what the heck was I thinking" sail. Congratulations on getting out there and living your dream, however harrowing that may have felt at the time. The good thing about it as pointed out earlier you and the boat came out unscathed. Great part was even after going through everything you still had the composure to put her int he slip with no problems. Well done.


----------



## Dave_E (Aug 7, 2013)

Have to say, most folks wouldn't admit to a totally "newb" day like you did in detail. That says something for your honesty. Sounds like you have a good "mate", hold onto her! Continue to learn your boat (both of you do that) and plan each new day with lessons in mind from the previous outing. 

Welcome to the forum, lots of help and encouragement here.

Dave


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

eherlihy said:


> ...with all due respect to the prior posters, I gotta disagree with the value of a handheld VHF with DSC, or a RAM mike. Personally, I think that your dollars are better spent on a fixed VHF with DSC, and a handheld floating VHF without DSC for the cockpit... I like carrying a handheld VHF (sans DSC) that floats, for redundancy and near shore communications...


I have no issues with the philosophy of using the handheld as primary cockpit radio, and the fixed radio for high-power emergency communications. But why is it so important that the handheld not have DSC? If you can get one with DSC/GPS for and additional $25-50 above the typical $100 floating handheld, why not just get it?

I second your concerns about the antenna/wiring/connectors possibly being shot. That needs to be addressed before spending any money on a new fixed VHF. In the meantime, if you want to sail while you're planning a larger project to address the antenna/fixed VHF issues, just buy a handheld to get yourself going.


----------



## SirRedemption (Feb 14, 2013)

You did fine. There is inherent risk in everything we do and I think some people forget that you can die on the freeway, or on a plane or in your bed.

Here you have a story now and real experience in a situation where you pushed beyond your comfort level. Dont be afraid to push, keep learning and trust your gut instinct.


----------



## BeejDeC (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow, where to start thanking people???

Great advise all around. I don't want to turn the discussion entirely into a technical radio discussion, but it is interesting. I think the mast antenna is a likely suspect.

Philosophically, I've got an old boat that will need 5-10k (easy) of repairs and upgrades over the course of a few years to be what I want her to be. I want a capable bay cruiser/entertainer solid enough to poke out into the atlantic in 100 mile weather windows.

I want to be safe and responsible, but also practical. That is to say, why do huge upgrades to nav and radio now when I'll probably have the mast down this winter. I won't be doing anything this year aside from the bays. 

Aside from required safety stuff, I'd like to focus on her bones early on... inspect/tune standing rigging, replace soft rigging, and upgraded 12v electrical.

Stage two would be diesel or electric conversion

Stage three would be wind turbine and integrated auto-helm, gps and chartplotter. I'm skeptical I'll ever get that far with this particular boat.

Nothing will pay safety dividends as much as me getting experience and I can't do that with her up on the hard!

Zephyr.. yes, I read up on the big ship nav lights, but none of them were on at 5p.m. I was looking for the two masthead lights to try and "line up" to determine their angle. All I could see was dull blue freeboard.

Had I really trusted the charts and nav app, I would have stayed further away from the channel. I went out with the idea of eliminating one concern (depth) and dealing with another. In hindsight, I probably should have switched it around.

Chef, I'm in Delaware City. Really a nice little spot. There are some currents, but it's parallel parking and you can walk to any part of the town from the marina in 10 minutes.

Take5.. too funny on the convoy video. I may adopt the "rubber duck" handle or even rename the boat.. I may be bobbing, pitching, and heaving, but dem ducks keep on floating!

Dave, a reefing line in the main, a better radio, and a more legible nav app would have made all the difference... that and a better understanding of the engine.

She'd never been aboard a boat either so I had to split my time between depowering the sails, navigating, and helping her steer. She came a long way in a short while, so next time should be even better.

Thanks all,

Beej


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

BeejDeC said:


> ...
> 
> Stage two would be diesel or electric conversion


There are some threads about electric conversion. As we found out when we were forced to do a re-power, it isn't as inexpensive as we thought. Perhaps by the time you get to that stage of your plan it will come down some more.


----------



## Lateen Luffer (Mar 10, 2013)

TakeFive said:


> Maybe we need a marine version of this:


Yeah! "...We got a great big convoy, drinkin all the ale/ the wind is really strong now, better reef my sails!..."

The sick part is I can hear it all now. 
As a side note I like CW McCall's version better.


----------



## svzephyr44 (Jun 26, 2000)

BeejDeC said:


> Philosophically, I've got an old boat that will need 5-10k (easy) of repairs and upgrades over the course of a few years to be what I want her to be. I want a capable bay cruiser/entertainer solid enough to poke out into the Atlantic in 100 mile weather windows.


On the topic of upgrades -- things learned through hard experience (and losing a lot of money.)

1. I am guessing that this is a bit of a starter boat and not very expensive. You will never get even close to the money back from expensive electronics. Engine upgrades on an old cheap boat are a fools game. You might put $15,000 in an engine upgrade. If you recover $1,000 you are doing well. Put the $15,000 into an upgraded boat. Yes, people re-power their boats. But usually these are boats they have owned for a long time, are still worth a bit of money, and they like the boat a lot.
2. Just because something is on the boat you don't have to sell it when you sell the boat. It is a little difficult if you have drilled big holes in the fiberglass to mount things, but even so you can take things off. Dinghy, outboard motor, anchor, and chart plotters (mulit-function displays) are things frequently taken off the boat.
3. Sails - you can pay a little or a lot for a new sail. Unless you are going to seriously race the boat new sails are another thing to pass on. The only exception would be if they are shredding or are "blown out." To test to see if your sails are "blown out" place your mouth over a section of the sail. Blow hard. If the air goes through your sails are "blown out." This means that they are stopping only a percentage of the wind. If you have to purchase sails consider getting used sails. There are several sources, one of the big shops is in Annapolis - not that far from you. You will find them much cheaper and adequate for your needs.
4. Shop the marine consignment shops. This takes a bit of patience as they are filled with crap. But frequently you can find something you need used for a lot less than the new price. Also shop the Internet - Jamestown Distributors, Defender Industries, etc. You will find them less expensive than West Marine over time.
5. Look for parts instead of things. The bracket on my hailing loudspeaker broke. A new loudspeaker was about $50. I searched the Internet with all the numbers on the speaker until I found the manufacturer. New bracket $0.99. Cost of shipping $5.00. Sill a lot cheaper than a new speaker.
6. Don't go exotic. Electric drive? Sailboats are always short of electricity. Your Atomic 4 was the mainstay of the gas engine world for years. It has been replaced by small marine diesels. There is a reason. They are cheap, efficient, and last forever. An exotic electric drive will turn off 95% of the future buyers of your boat.
7. If I were to put one upgrade at the top of my list given your cruising grounds it would be a transmit/receive AIS. It will make you show up on the displays of all the big ships. Typically it will also alarm in their bridge if they get too close - but they can turn that alarm off.

A little checklist for when you drop the mast: Sailing - Reboot (USA 60493): Things to do while the mast is down

Fair winds and following seas.


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

Sailing on San Francisco Bay, one thing I learned really quickly was to reef early and ALWAYS be ready to let the main sheet go on an instants notice. Big gust of wind hits, another boat coming at you on the windward side, big weather helm, can’t reach the main sheet, thought I was going to break the tiller off, massive pucker. Only happened once.

As mentioned, if you can take experienced help along for a while, that would help.

Paul T


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

TakeFive said:


> Maybe we need a marine version of this:


Been there done that!!


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

TakeFive said:


> I have no issues with the philosophy of using the handheld as primary cockpit radio, and the fixed radio for high-power emergency communications. But why is it so important that the handheld not have DSC? If you can get one with DSC/GPS for and additional $25-50 above the typical $100 floating handheld, why not just get it?


Mostly, this comes down to personal preference; I prefer to spend my money on a product with a quality reputation, over something with the latest features. For a VHF handheld, that means iCom, or Standard Horizon. Both of these manufacturers offer a floating handheld which can be found for <$150.

In addition, whenever someone pushes the DISTRESS button on their radio, most of the DSC equipped radios in range will switch over to channel 16. While I don't mind this at the nav station radio, I do not want the radio with which I am communicating to (a) request an opening of the bridge, or (b) the tug and barge set that is bearing down and making me nervous, to suddenly switch channels. (see http://www.navcen.uscg.gov/pdf/gmdss/DSC_Alert_posting.pdf)

Finally, while I know that the MMSI can be registered as belonging to a handheld, BoatUS specificaly states the following regarding handheld VHF MMSI numbers;


> you would need to keep the registration updated according to the specifics of which boat it is being used on. Reason being, the USCG could be misled in a distress situation thinking a distress came from a boat other than the one actually involved and could end up dispatching the wrong type of rescue unit or calling the wrong emergency contact in any particular situation. Also, it would be inappropriate to register handheld VHF if the intention is for over land use such as hiking. The Coast Guard will not be the appropriate response for this type of distress.


 (source; VHF Radio Questions - Maritime Mobile Service Identity - BoatUS)
This kind of kills the idea of using your VHF on other people's boats (OPB)...


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

I respect your personal preference, and do not intend or expect to change your mind. But for the sake of others who may otherwise make purchase decisions based on incomplete information, I need to clarify some things that you have written:


eherlihy said:


> ...In addition, whenever someone pushes the DISTRESS button on their radio, most of the DSC equipped radios in range will switch over to channel 16. While I don't mind this at the nav station radio, I do not want the radio with which I am communicating to (a) request an opening of the bridge, or (b) the tug and barge set that is bearing down and making me nervous, to suddenly switch channels. (see http://www.navcen.uscg.gov/pdf/gmdss/DSC_Alert_posting.pdf)


I am already aware of this issue. I cannot speak for the HX851 or the Icom DSC model, but my cheapo Uniden DSC handheld has an option to turn off DSC scanning, which completely eliminates this problem. It's one of the first things that I did, because audio quality is also improved with scanning turned off. Like you, I have my fixed VHF set for DSC scanning instead. Fortunately, turning off DSC scanning on the handheld does NOT prevent sending out DSC calls (including distress button), so this important safety feature is always available, even with scanning turned off.


eherlihy said:


> Finally, while I know that the MMSI can be registered as belonging to a handheld, BoatUS specificaly states the following regarding handheld VHF MMSI numbers; (source; VHF Radio Questions - Maritime Mobile Service Identity - BoatUS)
> This kind of kills the idea of using your VHF on other people's boats (OPB)...


No it doesn't. Before leaving for a charter, I just log into the website and enter the identity of the boat that I am chartering. When not chartering, here is what my MMSI database entry says for this radio:



> *Vessel Name:* _Take Five (or dinghy)_
> *Remarks(describe how and where portable unit is expected to be used):*
> _This handheld may be used on the mother ship, dinghy, or on other boats that we rent, charter, or crew on. Locations may vary widely._


As handhelds with DSC become ubiquitous, the MMSI system has adjusted to accommodate them, and can be expected to do so in the future. I think it's a little shortsighted to deprive yourself of the DSC safety features over fears that the MMSI database won't continue to accommodate them.

In addition, the vast majority of distress calls are followed up with voice communications, during which ship ID, etc. can be verified. Such voice communications would supersede anything that the MMSI database says. The main benefit of all DSC calls (including distress button) is that they send encoded GPS coordinates. This is an extraordinarily valuable safety feature, because the last thing you want to be doing in an emergency is reading off lon/lat coordinates. Plus it's confusing doing it verbally, because it's not always clear whether the format is dd:mm:ss or dd:mm.mm. DSC, properly installed, takes care of all of that for you.



> Also, it would be inappropriate to register handheld VHF if the intention is for over land use such as hiking. The Coast Guard will not be the appropriate response for this type of distress.


DSC or not, I thought it was illegal to use a marine VHF over land.


----------



## abrahamx (Apr 3, 2006)

eherlihy said:


> First off - Congratulations on completing your first sail, making it back to your slip, WITH NO DAMAGE!!! Not many here could make that claim...
> 
> Second - with all due respect to the prior posters, I gotta disagree with the value of a handheld VHF with DSC, or a RAM mike. Personally, I think that your dollars are better spent on a fixed VHF with DSC, and a handheld floating VHF without DSC for the cockpit. I suspect that you may also spend some bucks connecting the fixed VHF to a GPS (so that the DSC works), ensuring that the fixed VHF works well (this may require a new antenna cable, connectors, and new antenna). I like carrying a handheld VHF (sans DSC) that floats, for redundancy and near shore communications.
> 
> ...


Just noting that I can honestly make that claim.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

BeeJ, 

Just found this post. If you need help in Delaware from sailing, engine work , marine electronic and electric, let me know. I am in Newark. Send me a PM.


----------



## ltgoshen (Jan 5, 2009)

great job Beej ,

Was not to long ago I got my first run at the sailing big boats. I had some post from the pucker time I had in the marina trying to birth my CYC 30 MK1 after a day.

i's now in my 4th season and having a time of my life. 
Goos luck and hang in there. BTW I keep a handheld at the helm but I just installed the The Matrix AIS/GPS (GX2200) by standard horizon. Gives me confort in kn owing what other comercial boats are out there in the dark. It sends a alarm when one ig heading my way. It does a lot more. I have been teaching my wife how to call for help just incase of stroke / heart attack or overboard condition.

have fun. Sounds like you care about your safety and the safety of others you will do fine. Here is a link to some of my first post.

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/learning-sail/90125-close-quarter-maneuvering-swift-current.html


----------



## ArcherBowman (Jul 1, 2009)

My world is so very different I have a hard time imagining what it must be like for newbies. While I have very limited experience on 20+ boats, I've been sailing dingies for more than 40 years. My take is utterly different.

I salute those of you willing to jump into this hobby and try something so utterly new.


----------



## BeejDeC (Feb 7, 2014)

That's an awesome post ltgoshen. Does my heart good to hear it can happen to the best of us. I was actually pretty proud of the little lady and I. We got out there, sailed for a couple hours, hit nearly 7 knots (probably some current involved) and got back.

I felt like a bit of a cheater motoring the last 45%, but those gusts had really frayed our nerves and I thought I had fouled the jub-furler. Turns out I tried to unfurl from the wrong side after using it and then furling in higher winds. There was no reefing line in the main, so I decided to push back from the table with my modest winnings for the day and motor home instead of beating.

I can't wait to get back out but I won't go until I have a reefing line rigged, a handheld vhf, and a reliable power supply for my tablet/gps. The weather has been horrible. With some luck, I can make headway this weekend.

Sounds like you've put some thought into your comm setup. Are there combo AIS/VHF antennas, or is it always two separate components. That will likely be one of my wintertime/mast down projects as well.


----------



## The Smokester (Jul 26, 2013)

Beej,
Glad you had a successful first sail and have a good-humored perspective. During one of my early voyages on San Francisco Bay I came very close to beaching my beautiful blue water 37 footer on Crissy Field. 

One way to proceed is to take lessons from a recognized sailing instruction organization like ASA. That way, you get to learn from your mistakes on other peoples' boat. Sailing with experienced friends is also good. 

Review and discuss what goes wrong, and what goes right on every sail. Often you will be surprised to find that something you did a mile away, followed by a cascading series of little misjudgements and failures, finally leads to a crisis. 

In my case, we came downwind towards a lee shore, intending to gybe and run parallel. The wind came up, so we decided to "chicken gybe" (come about) instead. The fellow on the main sheet couldn't haul in as fast as I anticipated and we ended up in irons (stalled out) and then lost the lazy sheet to the jib because one of the other crew didn't know how to tie a stopper knot correctly. Fortunately, the engine fired right up.

Really, it all came down to my inexperience with the forces and inertia being responsible for a bigger boat and wind than I was used to and getting task overloaded. 

So, keep sailing and keep analyzing. You did great and thanks for sharing.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Great first sail congratulations. Keep doing what your doing and all the secrets will be revealed. As for some advice given take it with a grain of salt. Alfready there have been some inaccuracies and wrong information given by those i thought would know better. Eg. 5 short blasts on the horn means your in trouble. ..Wrong. 5 short blasts is you asking someone else what is their intention. The other thing to remember is even seasoned sailors muck up when first sailing an unfamiliar boat (sometimes). Or even their own boat after a long lay off.


----------



## Roadking Larry (Apr 30, 2013)

Last year was my first season on the water in a sailboat. We put the boat in the water the Thursday before Memorial day and come the weekend we were going sailing!!.
I'd gone through ASA 101 a month earlier and had sailed a few times with a friend. All in all since we made it out of and back to the slip in one piece it was a successful adventure. I had a few hiccups and might even have left a few pucker prints in thecockpit cushions. Mostly I was able to more or less convince the boat to do what I wanted it to do, mostly. My wife had never before been on a sailboat and I tried to tell her what to expect with regards to heeling and what she should do if I were to become incapacitated or adrift from the boat. We only had one Oh S**t moment(for her anyway, ive got a great poker face) when the wind had picked up and I let thing get a little out of hand. The boat rounded up and on the way around we washed the starboard rail pretty good. The wife let out a SONOFAB****! as we came around. Since by then we were pretty well head to wind I luffed up, dropped sail and motored back in. Must not have scared her too bad we went back out later in the day after the wind had died back some.


----------



## fryewe (Dec 4, 2004)

svzephyr44 said:


> Big ships have an all around white light in the bow and an all around white light in the stern. *The stern ligh*t is higher.


Big ships have a ten point (112.5 degree) white light _forward_ and a ten point white light _aft_ with the _aft_ light higher. These are generally called the masthead light and the range light and are very useful in determining the angle on the bow of the ship.

The _stern_ light is a separate 12 point light shining toward the extended track (facing aft).


----------



## BeejDeC (Feb 7, 2014)

She sounds like a keeper Larry.

We rounded up/dipped the rail on the delivery run and that was with three experienced sailors. The inexperienced sailor (me) was standing on the companionway stairs facing the cockpit before falling butt-first onto the corner of the galley stove. I didn't know you could bruise through the entire meat of your arse!


----------



## ltgoshen (Jan 5, 2009)

BeejDeC said:


> I was actually pretty proud of the little lady and I. We got out there, sailed for a couple hours, hit nearly 7 knots (probably some current involved) and got back.


Thats fantastic. One word of caution: Dont spook her. You want a sailing partner for a long time. Its very easy to run off a lady from sailing and very hard to find one that will sail with you. Try to make yall's hobby not your hobby that she helps you with. Let her have the helm a lot. Sounds like you got toyr self a great lady there.



BeejDeC said:


> I thought I had fouled the jub-furler. .


My Head sails are all hank on but I have 5 headsails and 2 mains. Putting up the right sail for the condition and doing it early is very important.



BeejDeC said:


> Sounds like you've put some thought into your comm setup. Are there combo AIS/VHF antennas, or is it always two separate components. That will likely be one of my wintertime/mast down projects as well.


Here is my setup.
ST4000 auto pilot
ST50 Speed trim "thru the water" 
ST50 Wind Tru/App speed and direction 
ST50 VMG

My auto pilot is hooked up to the ST50 wind so that I can sail hands free with utilizing the best points of sail. This is very important for dropping sails if I'm sailing by my self and need to lff the sails for a head-sail chang or reefing.
I can also use the GPS and sail from way point to way point hands free. 
This took a lot of learning how to make it all work. But its all starting to work this spring as I had hoped.

I have a hand held VHF for the marina and river areas.

I have the Garmin echo50 GPS with sonar using a in-hull transducer.
I have the new The Matrix AIS/GPS (GX2200) Here is the cool thing:
The GX2200 MATRIX AIS/GPS, features a 66 channel WAAS GPS antenna integrated into the front panel of the radio, now there is no need to hassle with wiring the radio to a GPS for DSC (Digital Selective Calling) or AIS (Automated Identification System). Out of the box and ready to go

Oh! and I have the Garmin and the radio hooked together so that I can see an overlay on the GPS the AIS function of my radio. Realy cool stuff. I wanted this because I will be doing over night trips I hope this spring to ports like Savannah and Charleston. I want to see all commercial traffic at the helm not just below at the radio.

The biggest thing is getting the boat user frindly. It needs to work for you. I had a lot of help from the guys on this site. I dont know how long it would took without them. I think I had like 500 post the first year. They are a great bunch and will help you a lot. 1 hint with help questions. Be very to the point and dont run on. Think out your question first. To see how it sounds. Then send it out. Take all their advice with a grain of salt. You will find that with ever 3 questions you ask 5 will argue the answer and leave you struggling to find resolve. But look for consences and common sence. Get out on the water ever chance you can. the first year I went 40 times with an average of 25 miles thats 1,000 the first year then I went 32 times with an average of 40 miles thats 1,280 miles. I cant do much more than that unless I leave for a cruise. In that time I have learned a wealth of lessions.I have replaced an engine. I have run aground. I have been over charged Pleanty that a ASA101 102, 303, would never have taught me even clos to the lessions I learnt.If you dont kill your self or heut anybody else you are doing good. If you can afford lessions ? Sure by all means. But for me life has always been a good teacher for me. Good sailing and remember dont run her off.










Cheers, LT


----------



## Chevyj (Nov 10, 2013)

Good experience and thanks for sharing....


----------



## edmcctn (Mar 25, 2014)

Enjoyed your story. I know the terror, I have a new to me 25' Dufour I am itching to put in the water. Looking for a sailing partner with some experience. Thank god for luck,


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Beej-
"Smartphone apps are too small."
Speaking of small things, cell phones ALWAYS used to have a little hole where a lanyard or wrist strap could be attached. But the companies quickly caught on to the fact that they could sell a lot more replacement phones a lot sooner if they deleted the attachment point and made it impossible (literally, impossible) to put a wrist strap or lanyard on the phone.
Note that anything small and valuable stands a pretty good chance at going overboard unless you are clutching it tightly, or there's a way to attach it. Cell phone, handheld VHF, bottle of sunblock...especially if a wake hits you, unexpected, and the boat starts rocking.

Five-
"DSC or not, I thought it was illegal to use a marine VHF over land. "
It is illegal, unless you've got a special license, i.e. for a yacht club's dockmaster on the docks. There are plenty of other radios designated for shoreside use.

Simon-
Five horn blasts is not interrogation, it is the danger signal in US Inland Waters.
Boat US - Online Boating Safety Study Guide
BoatUS thinks so too:
"•Five Short Blasts - This is the DANGER signal. Remember, that when you approach another vessel and hear either one or two short blasts, and you both understand their signal and can safely let them do it, then you are required to respond with the same signal in response. However, if you don't understand their intentions, or feel that their proposed maneuver is dangerous to either vessel, then you are required to sound the DANGER signal."

And I'll tell you that I've heard it used by unschooled amateurs like the NY Staten Island ferries.

"Five" signals are actually common in the US. Five bells means "turn out all available equipment" to a fire company, a "five-alarm fire". Five bells on the old news teletypes meant "Drop everything the world just ended". Used when NORAD accidentally declared a nuclear attack had started, and when JFK was shot. Five bells is never good news.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

SimonV said:


> .... Eg. 5 short blasts on the horn means your in trouble. ..Wrong. 5 short blasts is you asking someone else what is their intention. ...


That may be the case in Australia, but in the US inland waters where the OP sails, it's the danger signal.


----------



## BeejDeC (Feb 7, 2014)

Itgoshen,

Thanks for that thoughtful response. I had wondered why radios displayed AIS. Seemed like the wrong component for it. Cool that it can talk to the plotter. I saw a chartplotter system with built in bluetooth or wifi.. either way, it could essentially project itself onto a tablet as well. Apparently that way you can keep your $ plotter mounted in the dry/safe and be more adventurous with the cheapo tablet. The more I learn, the more I realize I'm a bay cruiser guy for at least two years. Will take at least that long before the boat or I are ready for much more. You'll probably be upgrading by then and I'll buy your used lectronics!

Speaking of the little lady.. she's a real trooper. Brave as they come. She grew up near L.I. sound, so I assumed she'd been on boats a lot. I gave her the helm and she took the wheel without complaint. Turns out she'd never been at the helm on anything... EVER. I do let her steer most of the time though.

Anyhow, I ramble.
Thanks again.


----------



## Roadking Larry (Apr 30, 2013)

BeejDeC said:


> She sounds like a keeper Larry.
> 
> We rounded up/dipped the rail on the delivery run and that was with three experienced sailors. The inexperienced sailor (me) was standing on the companionway stairs facing the cockpit before falling butt-first onto the corner of the galley stove. I didn't know you could bruise through the entire meat of your arse!


It was only the 3rd time I'd been able to get her on a boat in 31 years of marriage. I was a little afraid I'd screwed the pooch with that manuever. She still sails with me but she prefers the light wind days.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

BeejDeC said:


> I saw a chartplotter system with built in bluetooth or wifi.. either way, it could essentially project itself onto a tablet as well. Apparently that way you can keep your $ plotter mounted in the dry/safe and be more adventurous with the cheapo tablet...


If you're going to get a turnkey chartplotter, I would recommend putting it in the cockpit. It's made to stand up to the elements.

I'm as big an advocate for tablets as anyone. I've never gotten a full chartplotter. Instead, I have a RAM mount with netbook in the cockpit (soon to be replaced by a tablet), displaying GPS and AIS using OpenCPN. But I sail on a protected river, and my cockpit is dry 95% of the time. However, I always have my Garmin handheld mounted next to it, and if it gets wet in the cockpit the computer goes down below. However, the Garmin is always there because it is waterproof. You need something in the cockpit that will not crap out if it gets wet. Either a chartplotter or handheld.


----------



## BeejDeC (Feb 7, 2014)

Take 5,
ty. That OpenCPN looks very interesting. Crazy to think you can see AIS, charts, tides, and weather with an open source program. If they incorporate the ability to drive an auto pilot and overlay analog radar, they'll put a lot of people out of business!

I'll be a tablet guy short term.. perhaps mounted on a swing-out in the companionway for shelter. Your program makes me think I should possibly opt for a windows os as opposed to android though.

Beej


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

OpenCPN will accept any NMEA 0183 inputs, including wind, depth, fluxgate compass from autopilot, etc. Plus, AIS and GPS, of course.

There is a plugin available for radar overlay, but I have not personally tried it.

I will also control your autopilot. I do this routinely.

However, the interfacing for all this is pretty heavyweight stuff. It's not plug-and-play. But once you have it set up, it's very reliable.

I think OpenCPN makes the Win8 tablets more attractive than Android. But there are good programs for all platforms.


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

Here is my advice: MOTB and KISS

Master Of The Basics
Keep It Simple Sailor

All you need are your boat, sails, a compass and a paper chart. A depth finder helps, too. A wife who is a good sport is icing on the cake.

Forget the frickin fancy electronics, and all the complications, and learn how to sail your boat without relying on the toys.

Too many people on Sailnet have skipped the elementary steps to becoming a good sailor by starting out with too many gizmos, on too big boats, with too many people onboard, including the "expert" skipper/instructor.

You have a tremendous opportunity to learn sailing in a somewhat challenging environment on a fundamentally sound good old boat. Buy the Maptech Chart Kit for Region 4 Chesapeake and Delaware Bays. Buy the Maryland Cruising Guide. Buy Eldridge Tide and Pilot Book 2014 and learn how to use it. Buy Schelenger's "Cruising the Chesapeake".

Go out and enjoy! Take that trip to Cape May or Lewes. Time the tidal current right and it's a great trip. Go to the Sassafras River or Still Pond.

What you lack are practice, time on the water, experience and confidence. Sounds like you are doing well so far on your journey.


----------



## svzephyr44 (Jun 26, 2000)

BeejDeC said:


> Take 5,
> ty. That OpenCPN looks very interesting. Crazy to think you can see AIS, charts, tides, and weather with an open source program.
> Beej


When you graduate up to more distance cruising you will discover that the cost of the chart plotter is nothing compared to the cost of the charts. One major advantage of OpenCPN is that the US government publishes free charts of the entire US (including the USVI and Puerto Rico) that are updated on a weekly basis. We (the US) also publish free charts of all the big rivers - e.g. Mississippi. Each government publishes its own charts. Unfortunately only the US publishes them for free. In the old days when you purchased a US paper chart you were not purchasing the content but rather the cost of production. I have been told that this is a quirk that the original charts were not copyrighted.

Fair winds and following seas.


----------



## Ded reckoner (Feb 17, 2013)

Great story! You are one intrepid guy and your finance is amazing. 

I learned to sail on a 16 foot sloop. There's no motor, just the wind. It blows you around and you learn how to work it to advantage. Once you gain proficiency sailing, applying those basics to a bigger boat is easy. I'm always impressed with folks who buy a big boat and take it out sailing without a priori experience or formal lessons. I don't mind swimming in the pool, but I guess I've always like to start in the shallow end. 

I recommend you go out again soon and often (and with your amazing finance, if she will). I think it would be good if someone with experience accompanied you the next few times. Very quickly, you need to know how to deal with sails in high winds, how to heave to, and learn man overboard responses. Also, you should think about joining some regattas to climb that learning curve for sailing techniques.

If you can take her out and bring her back in, you're a sailor. Congratulations on your successful maiden voyage.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

I agree with James to a certain extent. You do need to focus on sailing the boat, and starting out with too many electronics can be a dangerous distraction as you tap at the screen and make other adjustments.

However, going down below to plot your DR position on a chart is not all that simple in river sailing. It's fine in open water, but on the Delaware River you could hit shore or stray into a tanker's path before you come back into the cockpit. On a river you are always close to obstacles and can really benefit from instant feedback the right electronics provide.

Having a simple GPS device in the cockpit is the simplest way to do it. You always have your position relative to shore, navaids, and shallow bottoms instantly available at a glance. You'll tack a lot in the river, and every time you tack you'll be glad you have your GPS. A depth finder tells you that you have enough water where you are, but a GPS with a depth finder tells you that you'll run out of water in 2 minutes.

If you want something that's waterproof and almost failproof, a Garmin handheld attached to your binnacle with a $8 bicycle mount would work great (if you have a wheel - I can't remember what your said your boat has). Many like the pushbutton GPSMap 78, I like the touchscreen Oregon (marketed for hikers now, but works great with a Bluechart chip). The Oregon 450 is about $200, plus about $100 for the North America chip.

If you don't want waterproof, or are willing to use a pouch in rainy weather, I really like the 8" Win8 tablets that have been coming out the last several months. For a little over $200 for the tablet, you add OpenCPN and free charts and you have a much bigger display than the handhelds, plus all the added functionality of Windows software. Look carefully to find one with GPS built-in and use the GeolocationTCP freeware with it. The current 8" models with internal GPS are Miix2 8", Toshiba Encore, and Asus ViviTab Note 8. I chose the Miix2 because it has the brightest screen, but it may be too bright for nighttime sailing.

AIS is extraordinarily helpful for dodging the big boats in the Delaware, but it does add complexity and can lead to information overload while you're learning to sail. I did not add it until my second year. Stick with a handheld VHF for the first year, and consider upgrading to a GX2200 (or other VHF with full AIS transponder) next winter when you check out/fix your antenna issues.


----------



## BeejDeC (Feb 7, 2014)

Larry, I hope you can get her back out a little more often than once every ten years! It must be really windy where you're at if the weather windows are so few and far between.. lol

James, I'm trying! The marine supply store is on winter hours and this weekend when it's open, it's rain and more rain. I'm in no danger of spending big money on gizmos, I assure you.

Zephyr, distance cruising!!! That's the dream. I'm still learning to walk though and bumped my head on the coffee table last time.

Ded, I'm impressed with people (like yourself) who have the patience and discipline to take things step by step. I'm normally like that, but I own a townhome with no yard, so trailer sailor wasn't an option.

Take 5, some sort of gps (better than my phone) is on the short list. I have all the paper charts for my vicinity, so I may well go with a 2 y.o. $50 tablet with my navionics app for the season. 

This rain is so frustrating. I love chatting with you all, but I know I need time on the water. The prospect of spending another full week "forum" sailing is very discouraging. 

Big members sale at west marine today.. getting my vhf handheld for $100. If can't sail, might as well spend money on sailing. 

Thanks,
Beej


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

DRFerron said:


> That may be the case in Australia, but in the US inland waters where the OP sails, it's the danger signal.


I have read and re read to ColRegs for international and US inland water. no where does it mention 5 blasts or whistles for danger but clearly states.. 
-INLAND-Sound and Light Signals
RULE 34-CONTINUED 
(d) When vessels in sight of one another are approaching each other
and from any cause either vessel fails to understand the intentions or
actions of the other, or is in doubt whether sufficient action is being
taken by the other to avoid collision, the vessel in doubt shall
immediately indicate such doubt by giving at least five short and rapid
blasts on the whistle. This signal may be supplemented by a light signal
of at least five short and rapid flashes.

-INLAND-
Sound and Light Signals
RULE 36
Signals to Attract Attention
If necessary to attract the attention of another vessel, any vessel
may make light or sound signals that cannot be mistaken for any signal
authorized elsewhere in these Rules, or may direct the beam of her
searchlight in the direction of the danger, in such a way as not to
embarrass any vessel.

Am I missing something. http://www.uscg.mil/directives/cim/16000-16999/cim_16672_2d.pdf 
For Great lakes http://www.great-lakes-sailing.com/colregs.html


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Simon-
"the vessel in doubt shall immediately indicate such doubt by giving at least five short and rapid blasts on the whistle. " 
They're being diplomatic and saying "doubt". When you are in US waters and you hear five blasts on a whistle or horn, you will also hear a string of exceptionally mundane profanities from the bridge of the other vessel. Five blasts does not mean "Huh?" it means "WTF DO YOU THINK YOU ARE DOING, YOU !^$#@&"
See, that's how they "express doubt" along the waterfront in Brooklyn and Hoboken and other old ports.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

hellosailor said:


> Simon-
> "the vessel in doubt shall immediately indicate such doubt by giving at least five short and rapid blasts on the whistle. "
> They're being diplomatic and saying "doubt". When you are in US waters and you hear five blasts on a whistle or horn, you will also hear a string of exceptionally mundane profanities from the bridge of the other vessel. Five blasts does not mean "Huh?" it means "WTF DO YOU THINK YOU ARE DOING, YOU !^$#@&"
> See, that's how they "express doubt" along the waterfront in Brooklyn and Hoboken and other old ports.


LOL. I agree with your faultless description. In my original post I was lax in my approach to the original advice given, not wishing to offend the poster of this onerous advice.....2. Carry a couple of cheap air horns and don't be afraid to use them. 5 short blasts means "I am in trouble." You don't have to be sinking, burning etc. to warn that BFS that you don't have things under control.


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

Beej
Practice, practice, practice, with paper chart, compass and depth sounder. The water between the overhead power lines and Newcastle has no large tankers and freighters, but does have shallow areas to practice navigation by depth sounder.

Add the electronics as you get more comfortable.

Stay on the Pea Patch Island side of the refinery channel so that you don't even need to think about the tankers.

By the time Garys Sailnet gathering at Perryville (across from Havre de Grace) comes around in June you will be an expert.


----------



## BeejDeC (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks Ulladh.

I appreciate the advise. Weather is looking favorable for this weekend!
I'm most concerned just about my basic boat handling skills.. steering a steady course, roughly appropriate sail trim and power, and (of course) docking and departure.

I want one or two "walks in the park" before I take on any real navigating. I'm open to counter arguments. This area you're talking about.. is it north or south of the I295 bridge? We made it very nearly to New Castle on our maiden trip going around pea patch "the long way." Looking forward to the Havre de Grace weekend

Beej


----------



## svzephyr44 (Jun 26, 2000)

SimonV said:


> LOL. I agree with your faultless description. In my original post I was lax in my approach to the original advice given, not wishing to offend the poster of this onerous advice.....2. Carry a couple of cheap air horns and don't be afraid to use them. 5 short blasts means "I am in trouble." You don't have to be sinking, burning etc. to warn that BFS that you don't have things under control.


OK you want to go all sea lawyer on me. "Five to stay alive" will be understood by most (but not all) other (commercial) vessels underway. Recreational, well, I watched a guy set off SOLAS parachute flares to celebrate the Forth of July. He didn't understand why about 15 vessels in the north end of Lake Michigan began reporting a Mayday.

Note that the rule states "or is in doubt whether sufficient action is being taken by the other to avoid collision," I humbly suggest that when a BFS (big frigging ship) is bearing down on me because he doesn't understand that I am "not under command" (since in the case in point our author felt that he could not get out of the way in time) he would rather I gave him 5 then hit me. As I said before - the paperwork is a *****. (Rule 3 - definitions - not under command: The term "vessel not under command" means a vessel which through some exceptional circumstance is unable to maneuver as required by these Rules and is therefore unable to keep out of the way of another vessel.)

Note also that rule 2 says:

2. Responsibility
(a) Nothing in these Rules shall exonerate any vessel, or the owner, master or crew thereof, from the consequences of any neglect to comply with these Rules or of the neglect of any precaution which may be required by the ordinary practice of seamen, or by the special circumstances of the case.
(b) In construing and complying with these rules due regard shall be had to all dangers of navigation and collision and to any special circumstances, including the limitations of the vessels involved, which may make a departure from these rules necessary to avoid immediate danger.

So perhaps you are correct that "5 to stay alive" is not technically correct. But just as I doubt anyone would give you grief for saying MAYDAY when you could have used PAN I doubt the master of a BFS would complain if you gave him 5 to avoid a collision. Of course you could argue it out in Admiralty Court if you survive the collision.

Fair winds and following seas. 

PS I think you meant "erroneous" rather than "onerous."


----------



## capt vimes (Dec 2, 2013)

Where does this "5 shorts means i am in trouble" comes from?
I never heard of that and cannot find any reference either...
Sound Signals - BoatSafe.com


----------



## svzephyr44 (Jun 26, 2000)

capt vimes said:


> Where does this "5 shorts means i am in trouble" comes from?
> I never heard of that and cannot find any reference either...
> Sound Signals - BoatSafe.com


COLREGS - Rule 34. Since I said (euphemistically) "I am in trouble" I take responsibility for any confusion. Technically it means "I disagree with your intentions." It is also used by many bridges when they are closing as a warning. The appropriate signals for "I am in trouble" are contained in Rule 37.

Perhaps I should have quoted Rule 36 instead...

Rule 36 - Signals to Attract Attention

If necessary to attract the attention of another vessel, any vessel may make light or sound signals that cannot be mistaken for any signal authorized elsewhere in these Rules, or may direct the beam of her searchlight in the direction of the danger, in such a way as not to embarrass any vessel. Any light to attract the attention of another vessel shall be such that it cannot be mistaken for any aid to navigation. For the purpose of this Rule the use of high intensity intermittent or revolving lights, such as strobe lights, shall be avoided

Since 5 blasts is a warning signal it usually "can not be mistaken for any signal authorized."

{An aside}
Drawbridge Opening Signals: The operator of a vessel requesting a drawbridge to open 
shall signal the bridge tender, and the bridge tender shall acknowledge that signal. The 
following are the most common types of signals a vessel operator should use to request an 
opening: 
1) Radiotelephone Communications - Most bridges monitor VHF-FM channels 13 and 16 with 
the exception of bridges in Florida. In June 1996, the FCC published a notice stating that all 
boaters throughout the State of Florida should hail bridge tenders on VHF-FM channel 9 to 
reduce the high amount of traffic on channel 13. Boaters operating in Georgia and South 
Carolina are encouraged to follow the same procedures. 
Note: Boaters should always use "low power (1 watt) output" on their VHF-FM marine radio 
when hailing a bridge tender. 
2) Sound Signals - These signals shall be made by whistle, horn, megaphone, or hailer. To 
request an opening, the vessel operator shall give the "opening signal" consisting of one 
prolonged blast (4 to 6 seconds duration) followed by one short blast (about 1 second 
duration). The draw tender shall reply with the same sound signal (one prolonged followed by 
one short) acknowledging that the draw can be opened immediately. When a vessel 
approaches a drawbridge with the draw in the open position, the vessel shall give the opening 
signal. If no acknowledgment is received within 30 seconds, the vessel may proceed, with 
caution, through the open draw. When a draw cannot be opened immediately, or is open and 
must be closed promptly, the draw tender shall give five short blasts sounded in rapid 
succession after the vessel's opening signal request.

Fair winds and following seas


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

Beej

The practice area I would suggest is up river from the overhead power lines that cross Pea Patch Island, to Newcastle and the main channel Green buoy just off Newcastle.

If you have less than 50ft mast height pass under the power lines between tower 3 & 4 (counting from DE side 1 is on land, 2 is in water 3 next 4 is close to the submerged bulkhead, 5 is on green side of main shipping channel, 6 is on red side of channel, 7 is on NJ).

Water depth under power line is 15ft + then water all the way to Newcastle is 20ft+ to 9ft+ with shallow water on the DE side.

A good place to practice with chart, depth sounder and compass, many reference structures; radio towers, water tanks, bulkhead lights and features in Newcastle for charting using a compass. Space for tacking and features to practice holding a course on a bearing.

http://www.waterwayguide.com/waterway-planner?ll=39.6122335150675,-75.58020791931156&z=14


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Ulladh has suggested a very nice practice area. Lots of tacking space, as rivers go, and you can stay out of the channel and do careful crossings of the channel if you want to use the whole width of the river.

One critically important thing that may be so obvious that nobody has mentioned it: STAY WELL CLEAR OF THE UNDERWATER DIKE! It's well marked on the chart, and there are warning markers on the river, but do not try to cross it between the markers. Many lives have been lost to drunken powerboaters thanks to that dike. The ending marker for the dike is off Deemers Beach, where the huge boatel building is located. 1/2 mile north of there you'll see the moorings for the New Castle Sailing Club's fleet.

Also note that there is a shallow shoal between tower #2 and 3 (using Ulladh's numbering). You can squeeze through hugging the west side (near tower 2), but the best tacking space under the power lines is between #3 and 4. You need to decide early which way you will go, because the shoal will prevent you from changing your mind once you're committed. Make sure your route is lined up properly - I've found that optical illusions can be deceiving around that area.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow, you can see that dyke in the Google Maps picture of the Delaware. It's between towers 4 and 5 using Ulladh's definition, above.


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

Stay clear of the submerged dike as TakeFive noted, i should have mentioned that feature.

I was talking with a power boater at my marina yesterday, he crossed the dike once in a boat at high tide and bounced the top of the dike. He was very lucky that day.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Ulladh said:


> Stay clear of the submerged dike as TakeFive noted, i should have mentioned that feature.
> 
> I was talking with a power boater at my marina yesterday, he crossed the dike once in a boat at high tide and bounced the top of the dike. He was very lucky that day.


Wow, that's dumb luck.

I drove through your parking lot yesterday around 4:30. Looks like you've got new paint above the waterline!


----------



## BeejDeC (Feb 7, 2014)

Ulladh, Take5. 

Thanks,

The color just drained from my face when I read your post about the underwater dike T5.
Our initial plan had been to circle pea patch staying "in the white" around the northernmost marker for the dike. My charts and my GPS, while showing the structure, indicated I had 5 feet of water to spare, but I fig'd better safe than sorry.

Anyhoo, as we rounded the northern tip of pp island and were preparing to swing southwest around beacon E, (at the top of the dike) the shattering sound of a cargo vessel's horn hit us. In retrospect, he was doing the long blast to warn other vessels on the blind side of artificial island, but I thought it was directed at us. Like I explained previously, I couldn't really tell his bearing cuz lights weren't on yet and didn't want to cross his bow.

Long story short, in trying (incorrectly) to take him on my port side, I turned inside the hazard beacon. This was mid-tide, so I shouldn't have been dealing w mlt levels. That depthsounder went from 30 to 18 to 11 to 7 faster than should ever be possible motoring against the wind with an atomic4 pushing you.

That's sorta where the trip fell apart/became a good story. I shrieked like a 12yo girl, hard over to starboard about 130 degrees and rounded the outer marker.

So this begs the question, what's the bottom line if the chart shows an acceptable low-tide depth and a hazard? I had thought depth was "water still above any hazard?"


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

Beej

The accuracy of charted water depth is a function of how long ago it was surveyed and what silt has built up in the area or washed away. So give up river and down river ends of shoal areas a wide passage and keep an eye on the depth sounder. I usually make my turn shipping channel to bulkhead shoal close to the green off Newcastle or up river from the green.

Newcastle sailing club uses the green can as a race marker, give them a bit more room and enjoy the show.

The submerged dike is visible as breaking water close to low tide and can be visible at low low tide.

The shipping channel is dredged to 45ft+ so if you are in less than 40ft depth the only thing you have to worry about is their wake. Keep looking behind you and unless crossing stay to the side of the shipping channel.

I don't have AIS but that would let you know speed and course of the ships in the channel, after a while you will be able to guestimate how soon a ship will be close to your position and how much time you have to get to the side of the channel. Try to get out of the way in half the time you guestimate, and watch for traffic from the other direction.

Up river from the C&D it is probably wise to only be in the shipping channel when you need to cross, but on a quiet day without much shipping it can be fun to to go up or down river rounding a green, then a red, then a green...


----------

